# Medieval Total War keeps crashing!!!!!HELP



## dajewbomb

I just got my vista comp. it has a very good graphics card and high RAM. the problem is most likely the compatibility issue.

When I click on campaign and as soon as the loading bar goes it exits out without an error message or anything.

I also have a problem with cossacks II just being weird by having a message popping up saying that windows is switching to vista home basic or something. 
SOME1 please help me with me with these games
:4-dontkno
:upset:


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

OK.

Right click on the icon(s) on the desktop > Properties > Compatibility tab

Tick the first box and choose Windows XP from the drop-down menu. Click OK.

Hope this helps,

Mikey.


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

The error message saying Vista is switching to 'home basic' mode could mean your graphics card is not as good as you think, or not configured properly.

Please post your system specs (graphics card, CPU, RAM, drives, PSU, etc)

Have you tried playing these games in XP-compatibility mode?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

koala said:


> Have you tried playing these games in XP-compatibility mode?


Yes dajewbomb, try XP compatibility mode which I posted above, I swear this is what the problem is!


----------



## dajewbomb

k so that worked for cossacks but not medieval total war. Now what happenis is i click campaign pick my country and then after it loads it exits ad says there is a problem and the program closed.:upset: :upset:
y cant something just work perfectly?


----------



## koala

System specs?

Do you have the latest drivers and DirectX installed?

Try one of the other compatibilty modes for any games that still won't work.


----------



## dajewbomb

i have a dell inspiron and its 1022MB of RAM with a AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual core processor 4400+ 2.31 Ghz nvidia Geforce 8600 GT VISTA all :4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## koala

Do you have the latest drivers and DirectX installed?

Have you overclocked or changed any of the default settings in BIOS?

What error messages do you get when the games crash?

If you haven't already done so, install the *AMD Dual-Core Optimizer* and reboot.


----------



## dajewbomb

k so i did the athlon thing but with no progress. After it closes it says MTW has stopped working attemting to find answer or something like that. Then the message closes. I have tried all of the above recommendations:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah

have you tried installing the newest patch for that game?

http://www.totalwar.com/index.html?page=/us/support/supportmedievalii.html&nav=/us/7/1/


----------



## starmanian

I've got the same problem... There are no driver updates for my card (laptop). Tried the XP compability, direct x download, anything...

I get an error like this 

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	medieval_tw.exe
Application Version:	1.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	3dc26552
Fault Module Name:	medieval_tw.exe
Fault Module Version:	1.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	3dc26552
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00305b8d
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1050
Additional Information 1:	8ba5
Additional Information 2:	82df8a05a77c476e7f37bb8e81e9263d
Additional Information 3:	082a
Additional Information 4:	8d74a7f0d5ac15aa280ccb6e55825448


Know any other possible thing that may be wrong?
I tried the patch 1.1... Maybe i could download the Viking Invasion expansion?


----------



## Jesenjin

No, viking invasion will not help....
The problem is with the latest drive for graphic cards... You cannot play MTW with newer drivers and with GeForce 5 and beyond... If you really want to play then you need to find older driver for graphic card. I had that kind of problem but solved it... somehow... now i am trying to find a forum with a link, cause i formated comp and they installed new drive which isn't compatible with game.


----------



## starmanian

Won't help i'm new new comp no old drivers


----------



## freakp

I'm having an idetical problem here. No I'm not a computer newbie. I was hoping there was a MTW patch available to fix this problem but the 1.11 patch was useless. So your sure it's a video driver issue? 

My comp is certainly more than capable of running this ancient game. I run dual G-Force cards in SLI with a quad processor and 3gigs of ram. Don't tell me i have to downgrade my comp to play this? LoL.


----------



## starmanian

Simple just play Medieval Total War 2... I didn't get first part of the sequel running on my comp so...

Good luck if you really want to play MTW1


----------



## Jesenjin

Yes I am pretty sure.... It was dscussed on an old forum I frequented...
Just try and find older driver, if u really want to play medieval total war


----------



## jedlicnak

FINALLY!! NO OLDER DRIVER NECESSARY! Solution for the problem MTW - Vista - Crash is here: http://www.techwatch.co.uk/2008/03/18/how-to-stop-medieval-total-war-from-crashing/ That guy found it!


----------



## -WOLF-

> You must ensure the screen resolution for the game matches the screen resolution on your PC.


SO if your screen is 1024 x 768 then you must make your game the SAME!


----------

